# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Αναβαθμιση rb 711g 5hn

## mikemtb

Για να τροφοδοτησεις το ανωτερο οικονομικο board χρειαζεσαι απαραιτητα poe802.3at ... 
κοστος...
οχι πια!!!
δειτε τις φωτο, ειναι πληρως λειτουργικο
κοστος: 10 λεπτα (χρονοχρηματικα)
DSC01000.JPG
DSC00999.JPG

----------


## mikemtb

up

----------


## tolias

όμορφο-έξυπνο.. δώσε λίγες λεπτομέρειες παρακαλώ.. τι δίοδο βάζεις?? εκτος από το jack και τη δίοδο προσθέτεις κάτι άλλο??? δώσε και κάνα link από που παίρνεις το jack και είμαστε κομπλέ  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> όμορφο-έξυπνο.. δώσε λίγες λεπτομέρειες παρακαλώ.. τι δίοδο βάζεις?? εκτος από το jack και τη δίοδο προσθέτεις κάτι άλλο??? δώσε και κάνα link από που παίρνεις το jack και είμαστε κομπλέ


χαχαχα, (d)link απο που παιρνω το jack...
θα σου πω, απο κατι παλια access point d- ''link'' !!!
σοβαρα, ειχα κανα 2-3 αχρηστα πλεον, dwl-2000 αν δεν κανω λαθος (σοβαρευτηκαμε πλεον), ε και το ξηλωσα απο εκει. (δυσκολα-ειχα μικρο κολλητηρι)
η διοδος ειναι 1N4001 (μην πειτε γιατι δεν εβαλα μια smd.. αυτην βρηκα μπροστα μου μολις μου προεκυψε η αναγκη)
και οχι δεν προσθετω κατι αλλο.
επισεις για οποιον ανυσηχει, οχι δεν γυρναει η ταση προς τα πισω μεσω της θυρας ethernet.

----------

